# Kasey



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

NOt to many of you knew Kasey, she was a rescue from this board and from GA. Kasey lost her battle with cancer last night in her sleep. I will post some pictures later, just don't have it in me to start right now.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you :hugs: Run free dear Kasey.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

i am so very sorry for your loss, you did a wonderful thing adopting kasey


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Sending comforting wishes and prayers your way. Kasey will be waiting at the bridge, running free and happy.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh Kay, I am so sorry. This has been such a rough year for you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. What a horrible time for you and your family even though you know she's pain free and at peace.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. You and Kasey are in my thoughts.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Prayers and hugs from Texas.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers.

Rest peacefully Kasey.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sincerely sorry for your loss. Kasey is happy and healthy now waiting at the bridge.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rest in peace kasey. they are all so special. take good care.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

:rip::halogsd: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hugs:So sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave her a loving home until the end. Run free Kasey!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

poor Kasey. sorry for your loss


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Here are just a few pictures of Kasey, she is terribly missed. Being from GA she loved the snow more then anyone I know. Always trying to catch something that only she could hear through the snow. So very funny to watch. 

Thank you everyone for your warm wishes my family and I really appreciate it.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She was beautiful :wub: :hugs:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So very sorry.....


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Very beautiful. So sorry for your loss. I lost mine to cancer last year and it hurts.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

What a pretty dog Kasey was. May she rest in peace and may you find comfort in all your pictures and memories of her.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry! She was so beautiful, and looked such a happy girl!

How old was she and how long have you had her in your lives!

God bless!

Tanya


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Good night beautiful Kasey,gone from your home but forever in your heart's.I am so sorry for the loss of your angel..Love Linzi and Acer xx


----------

